# Types Of Karas



## Kulbirrose (Sep 6, 2014)

Wahe Guru Ji Ki Ka Khalsa, wahe Guru Ji Ki Fateh
Greetings, everyone, I have a question.  There are now different designs of the kara; I have seen some that are ridge, some that are smooth, and I have been wondering how the different forms of karas have come about.  A friend gave me one that is made of iron rebar; he had bent it into a bangle shape and welded the ends together. Another friend took a lock washer made of steel and welded the ends together, so they are permanently connected, though they do not quite match up and so are just a bit offset.   Does anyone know where to find information about the different types and shapes of the kara, and how they came about?  Thanks!


----------



## Ishna (Sep 7, 2014)

Ji

I have moved your thread from the 'Islam' subforum to 'Questions and Answers'.


----------



## Brother Onam (Sep 11, 2014)

Sat Sri Akaal,
I think the style or look of kara is not so important. But I am a little put off when I see people wearing gold or gold-looking karas. The fact that it is supposed to be steel has much historical/spiritual meaning to Sikhs; when it is worn in gold, it takes it from the realm of spiritual significance to the realm of ego.


----------



## Kulbirrose (Sep 12, 2014)

Sat Nam, Ji-
 I have to say I agree with you.  The kara is supposed to be the iron/steel, not gold, and I find myself wondering why the individual wearing a gold one is wearing one at all.  Iron and steel are wonderful!
 But then, in many places of the world, gold is ridiculously highly valued.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Who decided that the gold colour is better than silver anyway?


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Feb 3, 2015)

A gold kara is generally given to the groom at the time of marriage. Sometimes people end up replacing their iron kara with that.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Feb 4, 2015)

Isn't giving gold karas actually against SRM? In fact, some puritans even shun steel and say it must be sarbloh only.

Instead, I was told Amritdhari usually present the groom with a kirpan, which is what I am bringing to India for my soon to be husband, as he is (and soon I will be) Amritdhari.


----------



## Kulbirrose (Feb 23, 2015)

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!
Yes, I have heard that it is usually a kirpan than is given to the groom.
Yes, I have seen the gold karas, and I think it has to do with social status as much as anything; and that in itself may related to caste, which Sikhism does not recognize.
At any rate, I am interested in the history of how the different designs came about.  If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be thankful indeed.
I have always been interested in the history of the designs of things, and I had noticed the different types of karas a while back, and have been curious as to how they came about.  Thanks!


----------

